# Which ports has these themes?



## Roberth (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay I got a list over some themes I can't find the right port for:

*The *NEW* clearlooks gtk2 theme.
*The GNOME icon theme

Can someone direct me to the ports for these?


----------



## ale (Mar 30, 2009)

x11-themes/clearlooks
misc/gnome-icon-theme

You can try by yourself, for example
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports
make quicksearch name=gnome-icon-theme
```


----------



## Roberth (Mar 30, 2009)

x11-themes/clearlooks only has the old one.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 30, 2009)

well, google-ing "new clearlooks gtk2 theme" gives me a few message-board posts from 2005.

What on earth do you have in mind?


----------



## ale (Mar 30, 2009)

The version matches the latest on sf.net.


----------



## Roberth (Mar 30, 2009)

This clearlooks version I am talking about is the one that GNOME uses by default.


----------

